# Interior dye



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone dyed a lighter color over black? I just found a real nice bench seat for my Lemans, but its black and grey. I want to keep my green interior. Thats the green back seat hanging behind the new front seat.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

SEM Color Coat will do it.
Color Coat Chip Card

Your auto paint supplier can blend it to match your green sample part.

The parts you're coating will have to be very clean.
Multiple, light coats...follow the directions.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Your the 2nd person to recommend SEM. I think I'll try and talk to them about it. I'm not sure how many cans it would take. I might just reupholster it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

FWIW, I had two GTO's with dyed interiors years back. They had black interiors....a '65 that had been originally gold, and a '66 that had been originally blue. I had the cars for a few years of daily driving/commuting. The dye never rubbed off anywhere, and the seats/headliners/dashes looked great when I sold the cars. So, it does hold up and look ok...or at least the black does!


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Geeteeohguy, what brand did you use?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't...the interiors were dyed before I bought the cars. Sorry.....


----------

